# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote - Photo of the month February 2012

## John Clare

Please vote for your favorite photo from our members for this month. This poll will close in 48 hours. Good luck to everyone!

*Note that since January and February's competition got rolled into 1 poll, a few people have 2 entries.*

1: Pacman Frog, by MeTree



2: White's Tree Frog, by Kristen



3: American Toad, by Royce



4: White's Tree Frog, by Mr Moose



5: Red-Eye Tree Frog, by Wesley



6: Red-Eye Tree Frog, by Martin



7: Red-Eye Tree Frog, by Chase



8: Epipedobates anthonyi, by Alex



9: Red Eye Tree Frog, by Shanny



10: Vietnamese Mossy Frog, by EZweasel



11: American Green Tree Frog, by Geo



12: Red-Eye Tree Frogs, by Iceemn360



13: Pacman Frog, by Heather



14: Fire-Bellied Toads, by FireBelliedToad



15: White's Tree Frog, by Sarah



16: White's Tree Frog, by helm96



17: White's Tree FrogFrog, by BlueisallIneed



18: White's Tree Frog?, by Ian



19: Pacman Frog, by Dave



20: Red-Eye Tree Frog, by Lynn



21: Cane/Marine Toads, by Don



22: Southern Bell Frog, by n0y3s



23: Fire-Bellied Toad, by Frog lover :L



24: Blue Poison Frogs and a Gecko, by froggecko



25: White’s Tree Frog, by BlueisallIneed



26: White’s Tree Frogs, by Mr Moose



27: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Shanny



28: Bumblebee Walking Toad, by Niels D



29: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Don



30: Pacman Frog, by MeTree



31: American Green Tree Frog, by mh530



32: Pacman Frog, by GrifTheGreat



33: Fantasy Frog, by Dave



34: Reinwardt's Flying Frog, by Wesley



35: Wood Frogs, by Autumn



36: Green and Golden Bell Frogs, by Jessica



37: ??? Frog, by Becky



38: Dwarf African Bullfrog, by ian Diaz



39: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Omar



40: Green and Golden Bell Frog, by Luke



41: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Malice



42: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by dendromad



43: Gray Tree Frogs, by Gail



44: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Martin



45: White's Tree Frog, by Arlo



46: Toad?, by frogmandan



47: White's Tree Frog, by Kristen



48: Malaysian Painted Frog, by Royce



49: American Green Tree Frog, by Myke66



50: White's Tree Frog, by Reg



51: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Katiesaur



52: Red-Eyed Tree Frog, by Heather



53: White's Tree Frog, by mim

----------


## John Clare

I hope all of the White's Tree Frog and Red-Eyed Tree Frog owners aren't crowding each other out!

----------


## wesleybrouwer

Extremely hard picking 1 winner from both months, there are some amazing pictures up there  :Smile: 

Seems like red eyed tree frog and white's tree frog are the favorites without a doubt,
glad i choose one picture of a red eye to compete  :Wink:

----------


## S13

Iceemn360's photo is killin' it right now.  It came out awesome!

----------


## Dehumaneyez

it did come out awesome, but it looks photo shopped to death !!

----------


## ThatCurlyTop

Oh sorry. My frog is a Hyla Versicolor/ Eastern Gray. I didn't make that clear. XD

and yeah... I agree about IceMann(sp?)'s picture, but it looks like something fro a calendar, not something taken at home. :|

----------


## Autumn

This is soooooo hard!!! :P

----------


## Katieasaur

we should split the competition into 2 sections a    professional section and an amateur section

----------


## Heather

So many great choices!  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

We have a few hours left to vote people!!

----------


## Poly

Oops, it appears I enetered two of my photos...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

I love them all, cutie babies!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## wesleybrouwer

HM, i would've sworn number 12 by Iceemn360 was going to win  :Smile: 
Just wondering, where are pictures judged on?

However, congrats on the win blueisallineed  :Wink:

----------


## S13

Since the community votes on a photo, I'm sure its just the individuals favorite photo out of the bunch.  :Smile:   Congrats Blue  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlueisallIneed

Yay!!!! Thank you!!! I didn't think I had a chance with Iceman’s pics either hahah! All of them were awesome though, I feel special for the pic  :Smile:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Yay!!!! Thank you!!! I didn't think I had a chance with Iceman’s pics either hahah! All of them were awesome though, I feel special for the pic


I believe Hetfield's smile won the contest :Smile: . Congrats Blueisallineed!

----------


## BlueisallIneed

> I believe Hetfield's smile won the contest. Congrats Blueisallineed!


Aw hahaha thanks! Yea he won me with it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Heather

Awesome! Congrats! I voted for you  :Smile:  ... Great picture!

----------

BlueisallIneed

----------


## Don

Wow, how did I miss this and the enclosure voting.

----------

